# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Ποσοι εχετε πει δημοσια οτι πασχετε απο καποιο ψυχικο νοσημα?

## dkomodo

Καλησπερα κ καλη χρονια.Αν κ εχω μπει αρκετες φορες στο φορουμ σημερα ποσταρω πρωτη φορα.Για να συστηθω ατα μπαμ ειμαι 30 χρονων κ εχω περιπου 10 χρονια διαταραχη με αγοραφοβια.πρωτος τροπος αντμετωπισης ηταν ψυχιατρος κ 6μηνες χαπια(μεγαλο λαθος) κ αργοτερα ψυχαναλυση κ τελος γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη ψυχοθεραπεια.Αυτα για μενα!Γενικα μετα απο τοσα χρονια στο λουκι,ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνετ για λυση (οπως οι περισσοτεροι πιστευω) βλεπω συνεχεια ανθπωπους σαν κ εμενα να ζηταμε για ενα χρυσο χαπι που θα μας κανει καλα,πραγμα που δεν παιζει!Ολο αυτο γινεται μεσα στην ανωνυμια κ την ασφαλεια κ σκεφτομαι μηπως τελικα κανει μεγαλυτερο κακο?εγω προσωπικα οταν ειχα φτασει σε σημειο που με ζοριζε να βρισκω δικαιολογιες αποκαλυπτα τελικα οτι αντιμετωπιζω αυτο το προβλημα κ βοηθησε.οι ανθρωποι ομως δεν ξερουν πως να αντιμετωπισουν κατι τετοιο κ στην τελικη γινετε χειροτερο.φτανω στο συμπερασμα λοιπον οτι ισως το κανουμε μονοι μας ταμπου το ολο θεμα,επειδη κανεις μας δε λεει οτι ξερεις κατι,εχω αυτο κ αυτο στα ισια.καποιος που παθαινει κρισεις επιληψιας ντρεπεται γιαυτο..?!οχι,ισα ισα που στο εξωτερικο εχουν κατι σαν ταμπελακι στο οποιο λεει οτι ειμαι επιληπτικος.δε λεω να βαλουμε ταμπελακι που να λεει αγοραφοβικος αλλα γιατι να φοβομαστε κιολας μηπως παθουμε κριση αναμεσα σε κοσμο η γιατι να φοβομαστε να βγουμε εξω επειδη υπαρχει στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου μας οτι οι αλλοι δεν θα μας καταλαβουν.δε θα αναπτυξω παραπανω γιατι θα γραφω ωρες.αν θελετε μοιραστητε αποψεις,επειριες κ ιδεες.

----------


## serios

Εγώ πάσχω από σχιζοφρένεια και για το πρόβλημα μου γνωρίζει η οικογένεια και οι πιο κοντινοί μου φίλοι.
Οποιαδήποτε ψυχική πάθηση έχει και στίγμα. Κάποιες είναι πιο απομυθοποιημένες. Η κατάθλιψη πχ αρχίζει κ γίνεται κάτι οικείο αν και την μπερδεύουν με την απλή θλίψη πολλές φορές.
Όλοι έχουμε ανάγκη να νιώθουμε άνετα να μοιραστούμε τις εμπειρίες μας και να λέμε αυτό που μας βασανίζει. Φυσικά όταν γνωρίζει ο άλλος το πρόβλημα μας ίσως μπορεί να βοηθήσει και πιο κατάλληλα.
Φυσικά δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα ειδικά για το πρόβλημα μου που έχει μεγάλο αποκλεισμό. Ανοίγομαι όταν νιώσω έτοιμος και δω πως ο άλλος είναι δεκτικός και ενημερωμένος πάνω σε τέτοια ζητήματα. Δεν θα το εκμυστηρευτώ σε έναν ρατσιστή πχ γιατί πολύ απλά το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει παρόμοιες απόψεις κ για μας. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έφαγα κάποια απόρριψη αλλά πιθανόν να συμβεί στο μέλλον. Θέλει και αυτοπεποίθηση για να μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς.

Πάντως για αγοραφοβίες και κρίσεις πανικού στην παρέα μου τα συζητούσαν άνετα. Δεν θεωρείται κάτι εξωπραγματικό.

----------


## serios

Είναι κάτι χαριτωμένο μερικές φορές. Λες με έπιασε κρίση πανικού και σου κάνουν μια αγκαλιά γιατί δείχνεις ευαίσθητος κ αγχώδης.
Αν πεις έχω σχιζοφρένεια θα τους έρθει ταμπλάς.

----------


## girl1988

Ναι, συμφωνώ με το serio. Δεν είναι εύκολο να πεις έχω σχιζο. Ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό και το παρερμηνέυουν. Έχει τύχει να πω σε φίλες το πρόβλημά μου, με αποτέλεσμα να ψυχραθούν και να με κάνουν πέρα. Στην αρχή είχα πολύ έντονα την ανάγκη να το μοιραστώ με κάποιον. Όσο πςερνούσε ο καιρός απέκρυπτα χάπια, κάρτες αμέα για λεωφορεία, επιδόματα... πφφφ θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο να πω σε κάποιον άνετα και ωραία, ξέρεις έχω αυτό το θέμα υγείας και γιαυτό γύρισα από εξωτερικο πχ και να μην το παρεξηγήσει..Αλλά δεν έιναι εφικτό. Πόσο μάλλον να πεις ότι ήσουν έγκλειστος-η σε ψυχιατρείο.....

----------


## girl1988

Καμιά φορά, σκέφτομαι να πω σε άτομα που με έχουν επιλέξει για να βγούμε πχ ραντεβού μεσω fb "καλά ε είσαι πολύ καλός στο να επιλέγεις την ψυχοπαθή...." :p

----------


## serios

Πολλές φορές υπάρχουν τα στερεότυπα και οι προκαταλήψεις που συνδέουν μια πάθηση.
Πχ για την δική μου περίπτωση την έχουν συνδέσει λάθος με την βία που μόνο ένα 2% των πασχόντων ασκούν βία και είναι συνήθως άτομα υπό την επήρεια ναρκωτικών ή αλκοόλ ή δεν παίρνουν τα φάρμακα τους. Η ίδια η λέξη σχιζο-φρενεια πχ παραπέμπει σε κάτι διαχωρισμένο κ πολλές φορές την μπερδεύουν με την διχασμένη προσωπικότητα. Ειδικά σε ταινίες και βιβλία έχει παραγίνει το κακό.

Τώρα κατάθλιψη πχ η λέξη παραπέμπει σε ακραίας μορφής θλίψη. Όλοι μας είμαστε εξοικειωμένοι με αυτό νομίζω. Γι'αυτό υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ανεκτικότητα νομίζω αν και πολλοί θα ρίξουν την λάσπη τους όταν θα ακούσουν πως κάποιος γνωστός νόσησε.

Αγοραφοβία έχει σαν δεύτερο συνθετικό των φόβο. Άλλο ένα στοιχείο κυρίαρχο της ανθρώπινης ζωής. Ένας φοβισμένος στα μάτια ενός τρίτου δείχνει άκακος. Για ποιον λόγο να μη συμπάσχω μαζί του. Το πολύ πολύ να γίνει καμιά καζούρα για την υπερβολή της φοβίας του.

----------


## serios

Πάντως τις λίγες μέρες που έμεινα στο στρατόπεδο που παρουσιάστηκα και μετά που πήρα απαλλαγή έλεγα έχω αγχώδη διαταραχή και ήταν για τους περισσότερους κάτι που μπορούσαν να κατανοήσουν.

Η σχιζοφρένεια και γενικά οι ψυχώσεις είναι κάτι που είναι μυστήριο ακόμα κ για τους επιστήμονες.

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Είναι κάτι χαριτωμένο μερικές φορές. Λες με έπιασε κρίση πανικού και σου κάνουν μια αγκαλιά γιατί δείχνεις ευαίσθητος κ αγχώδης.
> Αν πεις έχω σχιζοφρένεια θα τους έρθει ταμπλάς.


Άν όμως έχουν δει την ταινία "A beautiful mind", θα έχουν μια ιδέα και ίσως να το δεχτούν αλλιώς.

Γενικά νομίζω πως αυτά τα πράγματα θα πρέπει να τα γνωρίζουν συγκεκριμένοι άνθρωποι, οικογένεια, κοντινά πρόσωπα όπως φίλοι και όποιος άλλος κρίνεται σκόπιμο πως πρέπει να γνωρίζει.

----------


## serios

Ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη. Κάθε μέρα μας πυροβολούν με ταινίες θριλερ,τρόμου όπου επικρατεί η πάθηση μας και κάθε τοσο ακούς για φονικό με αιτία την ψυχική πάθηση.

----------


## delmem-190819a

> Πάντως τις λίγες μέρες που έμεινα στο στρατόπεδο που παρουσιάστηκα και μετά που πήρα απαλλαγή έλεγα έχω αγχώδη διαταραχή και ήταν για τους περισσότερους κάτι που μπορούσαν να κατανοήσουν.
> 
> Η σχιζοφρένεια και γενικά οι ψυχώσεις είναι κάτι που είναι μυστήριο ακόμα κ για τους επιστήμονες.


Αυτή είναι μία καλή τακτική για το "ευρύ κοινό".

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@σειριε συμφωνώ σε όλα. Και μένα με είχε πάρει από κάτω και το έλεγα παντού με αποτέλεσμα να με κάνουν πέρα και να με κατονομασουν τρελή 
Οι ίδιοι οι γονείς μου ντρεπονται που η κόρη τους μπαινοβγαινει στα ψυχιατρεια. Έχει τύχει να πηγαίνω με ταξί στο νοσοκομείο και να με ρωτάει ο οδηγός αν έχω κάποιον εκεί και όταν του λέω για μένα και ότι έχω σχιζο ούτε που με ξανακοιταξε

----------


## boo

ειπα σε μια φιλη οτι εχω ψυχψτικα οτι ακουω φωνες και οτι βλεπω πραγματα και με εκοψε μετα απο 14 χρονια φιλιας.χωρις να της πω τη λεξη σχιζοφρενεια.ειπα στους δικους μου γι αυτα και μου ειπαν να με πανε σε παπα να με διαβασει.γι αυτο κι εγω δε λεω τιποτα σε κανεναν πλεον.μονο καποιοι φιλοι απο μια ομαδα αυτοβοηθειας που πηγαινα ξερουν για μενα και τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Η ίδια η λέξη σχιζο-φρενεια πχ παραπέμπει σε κάτι διαχωρισμένο κ πολλές φορές την μπερδεύουν με την διχασμένη προσωπικότητα. Ειδικά σε ταινίες και βιβλία έχει παραγίνει το κακό.


καλημέρα!!!

Μιας και ειπες τη λεξη διαχωρισμενο, το σκεφτομουν αυτες τις μερες.... νιωθετε οτι εχετε 2 μυαλα?? αλλιως να λειτουργει το ενα και αλλιως το αλλο?? Δεν λεω 2 προσωπικοτητες. 1 προσωπικοτητα αλλα με 2 μυαλα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> ειπα στους δικους μου γι αυτα και μου ειπαν να με πανε σε παπα να με διαβασει.γι αυτο κι εγω δε λεω τιποτα σε κανεναν πλεον.μονο καποιοι φιλοι απο μια ομαδα αυτοβοηθειας που πηγαινα ξερουν για μενα και τα παιδια εδω στο φορουμ.


απαραδεκτοι οι δικοι σου... 
Η μανα μου το ειχε πει σε παπα στην εξομολογηση οτι φοβαται, οτι εχει ιδεες περιεργες οτι την κυνηγανε και της ειχε πει να κανει μετανοιες καθε πρωι. Και σηκωνοταν η γυναικα απο τις 5 το πρωι για μετανοιες...Μια φορα θυμαμαι την ειχε πιασει τρελα και ειχε παει εξω απο την εκκλησια να κανει μετανοιες...
Αντι να της πει ο παπας να τα πει αυτα σε εναν γιατρο, της ειπε να κανει μετανοιες...δλδ ελεος!

----------


## serios

> καλημέρα!!!
> 
> Μιας και ειπες τη λεξη διαχωρισμενο, το σκεφτομουν αυτες τις μερες.... νιωθετε οτι εχετε 2 μυαλα?? αλλιως να λειτουργει το ενα και αλλιως το αλλο?? Δεν λεω 2 προσωπικοτητες. 1 προσωπικοτητα αλλα με 2 μυαλα.


Όχι δεν ισχυει κάτι τέτοιο.Καμια σχέση με την λεξη που αποφάσισαν να δώσουν. Το μυαλό είναι ενα. Η αίσθηση που εχεις όμως στις αρχές είναι οτι είσαι διαλυμένος σε κομματια κ καθόλου συγκροτημένος σαν άτομο.

----------


## elis

Μαρα μου με τον καιρό αναπτύσσεις μία ιδιότητα να ξεχωρίζεις τι λένε οι περισσότεροι και να το λες κι εσύ κοινώς να το παίζεις λογικός χωρίς φάρμακα αυτό αλλά σε δικούς σου εκφραζεσαι κανονικά με τα φάρμακα γίνεσαι ηλίθιος κ τα λες όλα κανονικά

----------


## Mara.Z

Moυ ελεγε οτι σκεφτοταν καποιες φορες με το εξω μυαλο και ηταν παρορμητικη ενω οποτε σκεφτοταν με το μεσα μυαλο ηταν πιο προσεκτικη...

----------


## elis

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι τις παρουσιάζονταν ευκαιρίες κ όταν σκεφτόταν ότι δεν έχει θέμα ήταν παρορμητική όταν σκεφτόταν ότι έχει θέμα ήταν πιο προσεκτική έτσι νομίζω εγώ

----------


## elis

Το έξω μυαλό είναι όταν το παίζεις λογικός

----------


## take a break

> απαραδεκτοι οι δικοι σου... 
> Η μανα μου το ειχε πει σε παπα στην εξομολογηση οτι φοβαται, οτι εχει ιδεες περιεργες οτι την κυνηγανε και της ειχε πει να κανει μετανοιες καθε πρωι. Και σηκωνοταν η γυναικα απο τις 5 το πρωι για μετανοιες...Μια φορα θυμαμαι την ειχε πιασει τρελα και ειχε παει εξω απο την εκκλησια να κανει μετανοιες...
> Αντι να της πει ο παπας να τα πει αυτα σε εναν γιατρο, της ειπε να κανει μετανοιες...δλδ ελεος!


Πω πω αλοιμονο μας! Αλλο πράγμα ο δαιμονισμός που είναι μια αλλη κατάσταση και άλλο η σχιζο πολλοί όμως τα παραρμηνεύουν και δεν το ξεχωρίζουν ! Η σχιζο είναι ασθένεια ενω ο ανθρωπος που ειναι σε δαιμονικη κατασταση εχει υπερ- φυσικες δυνατοτητες πχ. με το περασμα του να κουνιουνται οι εικόνες , να σπαει αλυσιδες να ξερει τα βαθυτερα σου μυστικα κτλ.καμία σχεση μεταξυ των δυο κριμα που καποιοι τα συγχεουν και λενε πως πισω απο την σχιζοφρενεια κρυβεται καποιο δαιμονιο η πισω απο την καταθλιψη πχ το δαιμονιο της ακηδιας και της θλιψης καμια σχεση.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Το έξω μυαλό είναι όταν το παίζεις λογικός


oχι... με το εξω μυαλο εννοουσε τη βιαστικη παρορμητικη σκεψη...
Μου ελεγε καποιες φορες να σκεφτω καλυτερα κατι και μου ελεγε σκεψου το με το μεσα μυαλο...

----------


## Deleted-150217

Η οικογένεια μου έχει επιλέξει να ζει μέσα στην άρνηση.Πιστεύουν ότι έτσι είναι καλύτερα.Η ίδια μου η μάνα όταν την ζήσεις καταλαβαίνεις τι παίζει,καθώς έχει όλα τα συμπτώματα μου που περιγράφουν την ΔΕΠ-Υ κάνει πως δεν τα βλέπει..Ο πατέρας μου και ο αδερφός μου όταν η μάνα μου κάνει κάποια χαζοβλακεία απο αυτές που θα κάνουν τα άτομα σαν και εμάς,θα της την πουν με άκομψο τρόπο και εγώ είμαι ο μόνος που παίρνει το μέρος της,γιατί ξέρω πως να είναι να έχεις αυτή την μαλακία να σε ακολουθεί.Σε άτομα εκτός φόρουμ δεν μιλάω γιαυτό αλλά όσοι με ζουν από κοντά στον επαγγελματικό βασικά τομέα καθώς προσωπικές σχέσεις έχω ελάχιστες,βλέπουν πως συμπεριφέρομαι και αυτό ειναι αρκετό για να φανεί ότι δεν είμαι φυσιολογικός.Αλλά αυτό δεν με ενοχλεί απο την στιγμή που έχω την αποδοχή τους και τουλάχιστον εμπρός μου δεν με έχουν κάνει να αισθανθώ ότι είμαι κατώτερος τους.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Πω πω αλοιμονο μας! Αλλο πράγμα ο δαιμονισμός που είναι μια αλλη κατάσταση και άλλο η σχιζο πολλοί όμως τα παραρμηνεύουν και δεν το ξεχωρίζουν ! Η σχιζο είναι ασθένεια ενω ο ανθρωπος που ειναι σε δαιμονικη κατασταση εχει υπερ- φυσικες δυνατοτητες πχ. με το περασμα του να κουνιουνται οι εικόνες , να σπαει αλυσιδες να ξερει τα βαθυτερα σου μυστικα κτλ.καμία σχεση μεταξυ των δυο κριμα που καποιοι τα συγχεουν και λενε πως πισω απο την σχιζοφρενεια κρυβεται καποιο δαιμονιο η πισω απο την καταθλιψη πχ το δαιμονιο της ακηδιας και της θλιψης καμια σχεση.


ε αυτο δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ποτε... λες δηλαδη οτι ο παπας θεωρησε οτι παιζει κατι με δαιμονιο, εξ ου και οι μετανοιες? εγω νομιζα οτι της το ειπε σαν ασκηση ταπεινωσης...

καλα......οταν παλιοτερα η υγεια μου ηταν στα χαλια της ειχα παθει καταθλιψη, και ειχα πει σε εναν παπα οτι νιωθω αυτη την ακηδια να με καταλαμβανει, μου ειχε πει να παω σε μια παραλια να καθισω απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ και να αναπνευσω καθαρο αερα και να χορτασει το ματι μου μπλε....

----------


## serios

Μακριά από παπάδες.
Έχουν δαιμονοποιήσει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν και έχουν δημιουργήσει μια λίστα παθών που γεμίζει με ενοχές τον κάθε πιστό.

----------


## elis

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι στον κόσμο υπάρχουν πολλές προσεγγίσεις για ένα θέμα κι έτσι η εκκλησία το εξηγεί αλλιωσ και ο γιατρός αλλιωσ για θεραπεία πάντως η βελτίωση κάποιοι πιστεύουν κ βελτιώνονται κάποιοι μόνο με φάρμακα κάποιοι με γυμναστική με τη δουλειά με το αλκοόλ με ουσίες όλα αυτά είναι για ανακούφιση από το πρόβλημα οπότε δεν ξέρω πως τα έχουν καταφέρει έτσι αλλά δεν υπάρχει ένας δρόμος οπότε καλό ταξίδι κ μακάρι ο καθένας να βρει το δρόμο του

----------


## take a break

> ε αυτο δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ποτε... λες δηλαδη οτι ο παπας θεωρησε οτι παιζει κατι με δαιμονιο, εξ ου και οι μετανοιες? εγω νομιζα οτι της το ειπε σαν ασκηση ταπεινωσης...
> 
> καλα......οταν παλιοτερα η υγεια μου ηταν στα χαλια της ειχα παθει καταθλιψη, και ειχα πει σε εναν παπα οτι νιωθω αυτη την ακηδια να με καταλαμβανει, μου ειχε πει να παω σε μια παραλια να καθισω απο το πρωι ως το βραδυ και να αναπνευσω καθαρο αερα και να χορτασει το ματι μου μπλε....


Γι αυτο σου το πε αυτο πιστευε μαλλον οτι ηταν αμαρτωλη αν πιστευε οτι υπηρχε δαιμονιο θα σας ελεγε εξορκισμο ενω ειναι αλλη μια η κατασταση αλλη η αλλη και ειναι κριμα ενας ανθρωπος να χρηζει ιατρικης βοηθειας και να του λες αλλα...Ο αλλος ο παπας που πηγες εσυ δεν σε συμβούλευσε καθολου ασχημα , μια χαρα η θαλασσα και ο ηλιος ειναι θεραπεια για την κατάθλιψη , υπάρχουν και κάποιοι φωτισμένοι! Οποτε υπάρχει ελπίδα και η προσευχη είναι καλή για κάθε ασθένεια ο Θεος είναι ο μεγαλυτερος γιατρος και ολα τα γιατρευει ακόμα και τον ψυχικα αρρωστο ασθενη ακομα και τον καρκινοπαθη! Ναι προσευχη θα μπορουσε να συστησει στην μανα σου και φυσικα ιατρικη παρακολουθηση αλλα και ο ιδιος να προσευχεται για την υγεια της στην θεια λειτουργια , τα αλλα γιατι;

----------


## black_adder

> Μακριά από παπάδες.
> Έχουν δαιμονοποιήσει ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν και έχουν δημιουργήσει μια λίστα παθών που γεμίζει με ενοχές τον κάθε πιστό.


αυτό ξαναπέστο.... είμαι περιεργος πάντως για το πόσες μετάνοιες κανουν οι ιδιοι για τα οργια στα μοναστηρια κλπ...

----------


## koritsi83

Mono h oikogenia mou kai h fili mou to kseroune. Den niothw polu aneta na to pw se allous giati o kosmos einai polu periergos me auta ta themata akoma. Den kserw ti fovounte. Eidika gia tous andres pistevo oti einai polu pio duskolo.

----------


## nick190813

και γτ πρεπει να το πεις?για να σε στιγματισουν?
αφου η κοινωνια είναι πισω σε όλα...τα ψυχιατρικα θεματα στην ελλαδα είναι πισω..

----------


## akis1

> Mono h oikogenia mou kai h fili mou to kseroune. Den niothw polu aneta na to pw se allous giati o kosmos einai polu periergos me auta ta themata akoma. Den kserw ti fovounte. Eidika gia tous andres pistevo oti einai polu pio duskolo.


εμενα με ρωτάγανε γιατί τρέμω... και τους απάνταγα πως έχω θυροειδή... και όντως έχω χαχαχα 

τίποτα δεν είναι δύσκολο :P

----------


## vasilis1974

παιδια καλησπερα....καλη χρονια.... με υγεια , και οχι αρρωστες σκεψεις...στο επι ταυτα, πασχω απο καταθλιψη, χροοοονια 14,σε μια κοινωνια επαρχιας μικρη....δυσκολο να ανοιξω το στομα μου,,μονο ενας φιλος το ξερει που περασε τα ιδια και το καταλαβε.,και η μανα μου ., στη δουλεια δε το ξερουν ,και πολλες φορες κανω και το καραγκιοζη,,, να αποφυγω πραγματα,....που με πιεζουν...ποσες φορεςθελω να το φωναξω να το πω...απειρες!!! αλλα θα ακουσω..τρελος εισαι!!! τωρα αν καποιος μπορει να πιαστει απο τη θρησκεια αυτο ειναι καλο οχι τα ακρα ομως.,λιγο πιστη δεν εβλαψε κανεναν οχι ομως να κανουμε περα τους γιατρους., γιατι το λεω αυτο υπαρχουν εξομολογη που βοηθαν πολυ... που δε σε αποτρεπουν απο το γιατρο ,αντιθετος σε σπροχνουν προς τα εκει...γιατι παντα ο ανθρωπος ψαχνει ηρεμεια.!!! να ειστε ολοι καλα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Το έχω πει σε ανθρώπους που με αντιμετώπισαν με επιθετικότητα λογω φόβου αλλά και σε ανθρώπους που έδειξαν κατανόηση σαν να έλεγα ότι λαμβάνω παρακεταμολη. 

Έχω ακούσει σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό την άγνοια και τον ρατσισμό για τα ψυχικά νοσήματα από γνωστούς φίλους νεότερη και αυτό με κάνει πάντα επιφυλακτική να ανοιχτώ. Θα ήθελα να μπορώ να βγω και να πω ευθέως όπως λέει πχ ο Α. έχω ίωση δεν είμαι καλά, να απαντήσω «Άστα υποφέρω εδώ και χρόνια από ψυχικό νόσημα και εάν μέσα στο μήνα είμαι 70% λειτουργική είναι λόγος να νιώθω υπέρ ικανοποιημένη άσχετα από το τις ρεαλιστικές δυσκολίες της ζωής.

Ένας από τους αρκετούς λόγους που έγινα μέλος του φόρουμ είναι και αυτός, να γνωρίσω ανθρώπους που καταλαβαίνουν τι θα πει βασανίζομαι αλλά επειδή δεν είναι εύκολα διαχειρίσιμο και ευρέως αποδεκτό όπως ένας ιός παλεύω με τα κύμματα και δε ξέρω τι θα γίνει.

----------


## John11

> ... αλλα γιατι να φοβομαστε κιολας μηπως παθουμε κριση αναμεσα σε κοσμο η γιατι να φοβομαστε να βγουμε εξω επειδη υπαρχει στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου μας οτι οι αλλοι δεν θα μας καταλαβουν.


Δεν έχεις εσύ ο ίδιος αυτή την απάντηση?

----------


## dkomodo

μετα απο τοσα χρονια προφανως κ εχω,αλλα ειναι αλλιως την ωρα που το βιωνεις,δενεχεις την ανεση να το αναλυσεις κ να πεις αα ολα ειναι οκ....

----------


## John11

> μετα απο τοσα χρονια προφανως κ εχω,αλλα ειναι αλλιως την ωρα που το βιωνεις,δενεχεις την ανεση να το αναλυσεις κ να πεις αα ολα ειναι οκ....


Δεν το έχεις μόνο την ώρα που το βιώνεις, είναι κάτι που το έχεις συνεχώς. Πώς στο καλό περιμένεις να πεις "αα όλα είναι οκ"? Δεν είναι οκ ή από εσένα ή από τους άλλους.
Σε αυτό που ανέφερες φοβάσαι τους άλλους. Συνεπώς δεν είναι οκ από τους άλλους...

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω δεν το εχω πει, αλλα ζωντας σε μια μικρη επαρχιακη πολη ... το περιβαλλον που ερχομαι σε επαφη , οπως στεκια που πηγαινω ... λογω του κουτσομπολιου ειναι σαν να το εχω πει. 

Με ενοχλει αυτο και αρνουμαι πεισματικα να το πω εγω :P 

Πολλες φορες αντιμετωπιζω τραγελαφικες καταστασεις και σχολια που κρυβουν την "υψιστη" αγνοια ... μερικες φορες με στενοχωρουν , αν ειμαι λιγο νταουν ... αν αισθανομαι δυνατος τα αντιμετωπιζω με διαφορους τροπους.

Γενικα ομως ειναι κατι που μου δυσκολευει τη ζωη και αν δεν με ειχε "κολλησει" η οικονομικη κριση θα εφευγα απο την πολη μου ... ειτε με ταξιδια , ειτε και πιο μονιμα.

----------


## pink floyd

Εγω εχω καταθλιψη κ το εχω πει σε αρκετα ατομα!ο αδερφος μου εχει ψυχωση κ το ξερουν ελαχιστα ατομα!

----------


## Macgyver

Α , κανενα προβλημα , πανευκολα λεω οτι εχω κτθλψη .......

----------


## Mauroslosk

Κατα ποσο πιστευετε στις ταμπελες που καρφιτσονουν οι ψυχιατροι?Αληθεια.
Γιατι απο τι εχω καταλαβει η ψυχιατρικη πλεον δεν ανηκει σε καπια βαθμιδα της ιατρικης θελω να πω πως μηπως ριχνουν λασπη στα ματια μας οι καλοι ψυχογιατρουλιδες?Μηπως συντηρουμε με την ευεσθησια μας τα γραναζια της φαρμακοβιομηχανιας τους ενω αυτοι τσεπονουν χαμογελαστα
Πιστευω περισσοτερο στην αυτοβοηθεια και στην καθοδηγηση παρα στην συνεχομενη χρηση φαρμακων-υπνωτικων-αγχολυτικων.Τι σας κανει να πιστευετε μανταμ πως διαφερεται απο τα τοξικοεξαρτημενα ατομα τα οποια σουλατσαρουν στις πλατειες?Εγω νομιζω πως δεν υπαρχει καμια διαφορα απλα το περιτυλιγμα ειναι ισως λιγο ποιο καθαρο και προσεγμενο.Οχι παιδες δεν αμφησβιτω την παθηση κανενος απλα μου φαινεται λιγο τραβιγμενο το ολο εργο της ψυχιατρικης.Μηπως καποιους συμφερει να ημαστε σε αυτην την κατασταση?

----------


## elis

Μαυρε άμα διαβάσεις κάποια βιβλία ιατρικής η ψυχολογίας θα καταλάβεις ότι είναι επιστήμη κι ότι μπορούν να μας θεραπεύσουν το θέμα είναι ότι η Αμερική λέει δεν θεραπεύονται ποτέ οπότε μέχρι να βγει θεραπεία έχουν δικαίωμα να μας εκμεταλλεύονται επίσης κάθε φάρμακο που βγαίνει λογικά επίτηδες δε στοχεύει στην θεραπεία δηλαδή να σου πω τι χρειάζεται για τους αδύναμους χρειάζεται μία αντιβίωση νεύρων για να δυναμώσουν και για εμάς τους τρελούς ένα φάρμακο σαν το αλοπεριντιν σε δράση αλλά όχι τόσο ζημιογόνο για τον οργανισμό εδώ τα κατάλαβα εγώ αυτοί δεν τα ξέρουν άμα θέλετε ανοίξτε θέμα ποια πρέπει να είναι η δράση του φαρμάκου

----------


## Constantly curious

Έλις δεν έχεις άδικο γιατί η οικονομία πάει καλά με τόσες πωλήσεις στα φάρμακα και είναι γεγονός.

----------


## serios

Για τις φαρμακοβιομηχανιες που είναι πολυεθνικές φυσικά τους συμφέρει αυτή η κατασταση κ υπάρχει πολύ βρώμικο παιχνιδι για να κερδίσει ενα φάρμακο έδαφος στην αγορά. Απο την έγκριση του για να βγει στην αγορά ενος κράτους,μέχρι την προώθηση του στους γιατρούς.

Απο την αλλη το κράτος είναι ζημιωμενο κ τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία.Ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία που σε θέλει παραγωγικό κ γρανάζι της οικονομίας της.Οι ψυχικα ασθενείς αντιμετωπίζονταν σαν βάρη για τον προϋπολογισμό κ το κοστος για τον τομέα της υγειας είναι πολύ μεγαλο.Ημασταν κ είμαστε στο περιθώριο της κοινωνιας χωρίς φωνη πολλές φορες για τα δικαιώματα μας όπως κ αλλες αδύναμες ομάδες.

----------


## MariaD85

Εγω...Και ηταν μια απ τις αιτιες που με βοηθησαν να το ξεπερασω

----------

